# Bluetooth dongle startup problem

## CyberMuz

Hi!

After last system update with emerge world my usb bluetooth dongle doesn't start on boot? If i unplug it and plug it back in then bluetooth starts normaly. I've tryed to google the solution but every article I found mentions /etc/init.d/bluetooth script witch is missing on my system. How can i force bluetooth start at boot?

----------

## trollo

Try re-emerging net-wireless/bluez and then

```
rc-update add bluetooth default
```

----------

## lmarcini

If you are in ~arch, use bluez-4.96.

----------

## xtx

rather than start a new thread i'll try here first. i have set my kernel to be exactly like http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/bluetooth-guide.xml EXCEPT L2CAP and SCO links don't give me the option for modules, I am forced to build them into the kernel. Not sure why. That url says that when you start bluetooth it should look like: 

```

(Start up Bluetooth)

# /etc/init.d/bluetooth start

* Starting Bluetooth ...

*     Starting hcid ...                                                 [ ok ]

*     Starting sdpd ...                                                 [ ok ]

*     Starting rfcomm ...                                               [ ok ]
```

however mine looks like

```

(Start up Bluetooth)

# /etc/init.d/bluetooth start

* Starting Bluetooth ...

*     Starting rfcomm ...                                               [ ok ]

```

My bluetooth does not even attempt to start hcid or sdpd.

Needless to say my rocketfish usb dongle is not recognized. i have tried reinstalling bluez but this does not help.

----------

## xtx

i've tried the kernel settings every which way now. i've switched everything to *, i've tried switching everything (that was possible) to M, nothing.

i don't think there's any other possible combination i can try. 

which is weird because i had bluetooth working flawlessly (with the same brand and model dongle) on my gentoo system a week ago before i upgraded parts and reinstalled.

----------

## xtx

still trying to get it working. a big problem i'm finding from searching the web is that the gentoo bluetooth article is outdated. i was driving myself nuts trying to figure out why i couldn't emerge bluez-utils. 

that being said, i have no idea where to go from here now. hcid and sdpd are still not starting but now i'm not even sure if they're supposed to. nor do i know if i have the correct kernel config- nothing is updated.

hcitool dev returns no devices.

hcitool scan returns "device is not available: no such device"

once again any help would be great. at this point it's trial and error.

----------

## xtx

really? the OP got responses within an hour or two. bluetooth shouldn't be this hard to figure out

----------

## xtx

reinstalling gentoo from scratch.

something is seriously wrong. 

i disabled rfcomm in the kernel once and it gave me an error. then i re-enabled it and it gives me the same error saying the rfcomm protocol isn't supported... even though i re-enabled it...

i'll post results in 4 hours when i get xorg kde and chromium reinstalled.

----------

## xtx

ok well that was a giant waste of time. exact same problem. once again... it'd be fantastic if someone could even just acknowledge me posting and offer some type of help.

----------

